# Universo credit/debit card



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We got a Universo debit/credit card during a promotion linked to Continente. There is nothing wrong with it, but I do have a small query that I would like an answer to.

If anyone else has one of these cards and does not object to discussing it with me, would you please drop me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been looking at this as well Johnboy. But have not yet made up my mind.

I have been using Revolut card for travelling as there are no charges and easy INSTANT transfer of one currency to another. That has been VERY successful but it is a prepaid card.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We find the card very good Siobhan, with cashback of 1% on all shopping regardless of where purchased and not restricted to Continente. From time to time they give a larger cashback in Continente and have other special deals. Last month it was 5% on any restaurant bill.

There is a larger discount applied to fuel from GALP which helps as we always use the Continente/GALP Vice Versa deal. The actual discount applied seems to vary and we haven't quite worked that one out yet but it is always more than 1%! The downside is that there is a €0.50 charge whenever you buy fuel unless you use it as a debit card. That would not be a problem for us if we could only work out how to move money to the prepaid debit card. That is the reason that I want to find another Universo user. We have the instructions from Universo but just want to confirm something with another user. They say that we have to make a bank transfer to the IBAN number on the back of the card. Surely there is not a unique IBAN number for every card issued?

Anyone?


----------

